# Hospital files



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

I had to go to our local hospital today. Northampton General. I'm becoming a bit of a frequent visitor. Nothing really life threatening, a lung shadow that turned out to be nowt. Today was to see a Doctor re Arthritis. Dodgy knee. I was taken aback, 1, the clinic has been renamed, "Elderly Medicine". Ouch, when did I become Elderly. And 
2, The thickness of my Hospital File. It must be 7.5cm thick ( 3 inches in old money ). 

Tomorrow, Pacemaker check. I do get my £'s worth.

My question. 
When, and if, the sainted Nik and I come and settle, will this file have to be translated. Or can it be hidden under a carpet, and a new, healthy Derek, appear. If that is the case, that would work for me ( and for Nikki I expect ).

Just another question among the hundreds I haven't thought up yet.

Have a great evening,
Derek


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Derek H said:


> I had to go to our local hospital today. Northampton General. I'm becoming a bit of a frequent visitor. Nothing really life threatening, a lung shadow that turned out to be nowt. Today was to see a Doctor re Arthritis. Dodgy knee. I was taken aback, 1, the clinic has been renamed, "Elderly Medicine". Ouch, when did I become Elderly. And
> 2, The thickness of my Hospital File. It must be 7.5cm thick ( 3 inches in old money ).
> 
> Tomorrow, Pacemaker check. I do get my £'s worth.
> ...



LOL, I work for the NHS and on occasion, in our "elderly" department - known as DoME = Department of Medicine for the Elderly !!!!

What generally happens is that when requesting patient notes/records (I've seen the patient records you mean and yes they are huge, messy and difficult to keep in order - some people have several volumes too). They are summarised and the summary is sent to the forwarding hospital. If more in depth information on a particular problem is needed, then the forwarding hospital will ask. I have no idea who translates it though

Jo xxx


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Jojo. Twas all really a bit tongue in cheek. 

From now on, I'm going to the Dome. 
Wasn't that a scary film years ago ? Not that you'd remember Jo.
Derek


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Derek H said:


> Thanks for the reply Jojo. Twas all really a bit tongue in cheek.
> 
> From now on, I'm going to the Dome.
> Wasn't that a scary film years ago ? Not that you'd remember Jo.
> Derek



 No I dont remember that - before my time ??? Although I aint that young anymore!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Although I am sure it must have happened, I don't personally know anybody who has had their medical files transferred over to the Spanish system. It just doesn't seem to happen. My parents, both in their 80s and with medical symptoms that would make your file look very small, had no difficulty when they signed up here. Basically they started again and receive excellent healthcare and get all their required medications.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you thrax. 
Being serious for a millisecond, Maybe that would be a good thing. All the clutter of 
misdiagnosis, if's and but's, would be gone. We would start, if not with a clean bill of health. But with a new medical history.
With that out of the way, I can go back to my usual demeanor. Off me trolley. ;-)
Derek


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Thank you thrax.
> Being serious for a millisecond, Maybe that would be a good thing. All the clutter of
> misdiagnosis, if's and but's, would be gone. We would start, if not with a clean bill of health. But with a new medical history.
> With that out of the way, I can go back to my usual demeanor. Off me trolley. ;-)
> Derek



What we did was write a resumé of the important stuff (e.g. CABG,) translated it into Spanish and gave it to the Dr. and she wrote a brief detail on our Spanish record. If there was anything of possibly great import, she asked, we answered and it went on our records if she thought it was necessary for a note to be on there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> What we did was write a resumé of the important stuff (e.g. CABG,) translated it into Spanish and gave it to the Dr. and she wrote a brief detail on our Spanish record. If there was anything of possibly great import, she asked, we answered and it went on our records if she thought it was necessary for a note to be on there.


Yes a patient summary, just the 'highlights'. This can be translated fairly easily


Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes a patient summary


I am looking forward to be summery patient. It's a bit damp and dark here today.

Baldilocks.

Had to look up CABG. I've had a couple. Never knew the correct term. Bypass, works for me. Yes, I know it sounds like a new road. 

A new road to health ?
Or is that trying to be too clever?

Enjoy your day, you retirees. I'm going to work. 1400-0000. Driving a truck through wet n dark East England. Someone has to, I suppose.:confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Derek H said:


> I am looking forward to be summery patient. It's a bit damp and dark here today.
> 
> Baldilocks.
> 
> ...


I always hated late shifts. Earlies 0430-1445 or nights 1900-0700 for me.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> I always hated late shifts. Earlies 0430-1445 or nights 1900-0700 for me.


Going off topic I know. But on this shift, I don't have to watch TV. Always a bonus.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Derek H said:


> Going off topic I know. But on this shift, I don't have to watch TV. Always a bonus.


I never used to watch it anyway unless there was something special that interested me on, say, Horizon.


----------

